# Pink gills and fin rot



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I wondered whether anyone could take a look at these photos for me and tell me whether I should be concerned about my platy's gills. I got two platys four days ago and I am currently treating one of them for fin rot. The other seems healthy apart from a pinkish area around its gills. I'm not sure whether it is just the natural colour or some sort of problem. For the record my ammonia and nitrite levels are 0 so it can't be reaction to too much ammonia.

Thanks for your help.

P.S. If anyone has any advice on fin rot please look at my other thread, mistakenly posted in the wrong category. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...rot-advice-paraguard.html?posted=1#post399801


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Images re-attached


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

idk and sorry I can't really see pink, but I can see red


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Could be ammonia poisoning unless you already considered that, buy a test kit and watch your ammonia levels


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's fine, just normal color. No nitrite poisoning or ammonia burn.


----------

